# Bojack Horseman Final Season part 2 this month



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Jan 16, 2020)

One of my favorite cartoons of the last decade and adult animation is coming to an end! i will miss it as it had intelligent smart humor that is sarcastic, relatable characters, surrealism and satire plus drama as it's Fritz the Cat, The Simpsons (as in golden age Simpsons), Regular Show, The Critic, Taxi Driver, King of Comedy and Rocko's Modern Life in a blender.

I hope it ends on a beautiful note like King of the Hill, Futurama, My Little Pony FIM, Regular Show, Gravity Falls etc. and all those other cartoons that ended well on good note then let the quality suffer. Glad it won't become a shambling stale soulless husk of it's former self (I'm looking at you Simpsons and Family Guy).


----------



## Yav (Jan 17, 2020)

honest to god love this show so much and am really hyped for the final season.
bojack horseman was such an excellent mix of just amazing comedy and pure sadness balled together and i love it
honestly really sad it's ending but i'm well aware this is for the best, the show had its run and i'm hoping for an absolute banger finale, which i know it will deliver


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Jan 17, 2020)

You glad it won't become a puppeted Weekend at Bernies style corpse like The Simpsons?


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (Feb 1, 2020)

So I didn't think it was possible for this show to get more depressing.. and then I binged all of part 2 in one sitting, knowing I would later wish that I hadn't. I have never seen a more accurate depiction of reality or the human condition, I feel physically sick right now.


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Feb 11, 2020)

lisalange said:


> So I didn't think it was possible for this show to get more depressing.. and then I binged all of part 2 in one sitting, knowing I would later wish that I hadn't. I have never seen a more accurate depiction of reality or the human condition, I feel physically sick right now.


How do you feel about the movie Taxi Driver?


----------



## PercyD (Mar 27, 2020)

I finally finished this series and... ooof-

Some of the things were pretty predictable, but I feel like this show handled A LOT of topics well.

No spoilers of course, but it got... it got really real.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 27, 2020)

I find the art direction drab and character portrayal boring.

Wait, this is the unpopular opinions thread, right? :V


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Mar 27, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I find the art direction drab and character portrayal boring.
> 
> Wait, this is the unpopular opinions thread, right? :V


Why does good art direction matter more than story? sometimes good animation cannot save a poor story like 8 Crazy Nights where poor animation can be saved by a good story like South Park.


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Mar 27, 2020)

PercyD said:


> I finally finished this series and... ooof-
> 
> Some of the things were pretty predictable, but I feel like this show handled A LOT of topics well.
> 
> No spoilers of course, but it got... it got really real.


You glad it's not a zombie like Simpsons and Family Guy and Spongebob?


----------



## PercyD (Mar 27, 2020)

AlexJMurphy1982 said:


> You glad it's not a zombie like Simpsons and Family Guy and Spongebob?


Spongebob apparently has had a glow up in the past few years.

The Simpsons I have't paid attention to in awhile, so I couldn't tell you.

But everyone who grew up watching anime in the 90s and the 200s will agree:
the series that come in, tell their story and then get the fuck out are usually the best series. BoJack is one of those.


----------



## Zinogirl (May 5, 2020)

Currently I am watching Bojack since it's finally finished, half way through season 5.

This show is a master piece. The characters are very well written and I love how they explore so many subjects. The episode that revolved around Bea's life, and how dementia has been present in her life just blew me away. 

I honestly believe that what makes this show a little easier to digest is that it's animated, the light humor and how it's not just humans. It's very very relatable but also, doesn't really give the audience a bat trip. 

Can't wait to finish it!


----------

